# New lathe!!!



## waterboy12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well after weeks of waiting I'm finally going to pick up my Nova 1624 tonight. Will have pics up lather tonight. Y'all have a nice day!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations! A new tool is always so much fun and exciting. Be sure to post pics and tell us what you think about it and how it went together. Have fun!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations -- I bought one of these when Woodcraft had them on sale last fall. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying mine!


----------



## scrimman (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeeeeehaaaaaa!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I went and picked it up tonight. I've had it on hold since the sale they had a couple weeks ago. Got it for $900. I can't say enough about the guys here at the Matthews, NC woodcraft. They held this thing for me for almost 3 weeks. Helped me load it up and even carries on a little small talk with me afterwards. 

I got it home and unloaded it. Man this thing was helped. Ended up calling my dad to help me out this thing together
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/88CDECAD-4CB7-4368-A1F0-5571E843A215-4127-0000077F60FA8445.jpg

The assembly went ok. The directions could be a little better, but me and dad both are pretty handy with a wrench so it was no problem. We got it put together checked every set screw and nut on it to make sure they were tight. We started it up and had no vibration or anything out of the ordinary. I know there is 30 years worth of advancements between my old tube lathe and this Nova but everything is so smooth and quite. I couldn't be happier. I'm like a kid at christmas. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/160315FE-61EA-4CE4-A115-9713C0847335-4127-0000077F67F29C7E.jpg

I do have a question though. The threaded lock rod that locks the headstock into place...how far is it supposed to screw in? I've got it screwed In till it got tight and I wussed out and stopped.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations! A new lathe is a wonderful thing. I don't know a thing about Nova's but I'm sure someone on here does.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 22, 2013)

If I understand your question... it is the threaded rod that keeps your headstock from pivoting and moving down the bed ways? If so, just tight enough that it doesn't work loose from vibration while you are turning. There generally are two releases / locks required to be moved to pivot the headstock, so your risk is minimized, but err on the side of caution and give it a quarter turn with a pair of pliers or a wrench. (Thats really hard to gauge without having worked that model myself. Make it tight) The danger comes from the possibility that the head stock moves and is no longer in alignment with the tail stock while you have a piece of wood spinning at 1700 RPMs. The piece launches at you face before you can blink. If memory serves me correctly you taste the blood before you realize what happened.  Give it a crank. Make sure it doesnt move.


----------



## drycreek (Jan 22, 2013)

Like that lathe, you will have many hours of enjoyment out of it. Just remember to be safe, and have fun.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 23, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> I do have a question though. The threaded lock rod that locks the headstock into place...how far is it supposed to screw in? I've got it screwed In till it got tight and I wussed out and stopped.



You don't need pliers or a wrench, that lock-pin has holes drilled to accept the knock-out rod that comes with the lathe.

I put one end of the bar in the holes and leaned on the opposite end -- far more than "snug", I'd call it closer to "pretty damned tight". As NYWoodturner said, you do not want that sucker coming loose when it's under steam.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok thanks. It's pretty tight, but I'm a big boy and was afraid of cranking on it to much.


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on your new lathe Josh!!  If you'd like some sweetgum or poplar (with easy access), give me a shout. I have two freshly cut trees that should provide some good large stock to experiment with. 
Dang man...you're just accelerating down that vortex now!! :irishjig:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2013)

TimR said:


> .....Dang man...you're just accelerating down that vortex now!! :irishjig:



He sure is! We need a flushing toilet vortex emoticon with a smiley face going down it....


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea I'm addicted. No doubt about it. I absolutely love doing it. I cant wait to turn some bigger pieces. I wanna find out what this thing will do. For the price I couldn't pass it up. And the sweet gum and poplar sound good Tim. I'd appreciate that.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, Josh, how exciting! That lathe will put you light years ahead of where you were. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations Josh,
I'm sure you will have years of fun with it.

For the headstock I tighten hand tight then give it about a quarter turn with the knock out bar. Guess you have to draw your own conclusion about what "excessive force" is. It doesn't take a lot to keep the tailstock from moving and there is no pin holding it.

From the manual...
_Firmly tighten the Headstock Lockpin with the operating bar;
but do not use excessive force.
Remove the operating bar._


----------



## woodychip55 (Jan 23, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Well I went and picked it up tonight. I've had it on hold since the sale they had a couple weeks ago. Got it for $900. I can't say enough about the guys here at the Matthews, NC woodcraft. They held this thing for me for almost 3 weeks. Helped me load it up and even carries on a little small talk with me afterwards.
> 
> I got it home and unloaded it. Man this thing was helped. Ended up calling my dad to help me out this thing together
> http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/88CDECAD-4CB7-4368-A1F0-5571E843A215-4127-0000077F60FA8445.jpg
> ...


Congats. I was looking at that sale to but thought the mortage should come first. Maybe next time or I may have to go for the Grizzly that runs around $500. Have a mini now and I find myself trying to turn projects that need a midilathe at least. Let us know what you think of it after a few months of use never know I may find the cash somehow for it when the next sale comes along.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 23, 2013)

woodychip55 said:


> Congats. I was looking at that sale to but thought the mortage should come first. Maybe next time or I may have to go for the Grizzly that runs around $500. Have a mini now and I find myself trying to turn projects that need a midilathe at least. Let us know what you think of it after a few months of use never know I may find the cash somehow for it when the next sale comes along.



Will do woody!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Congratulations Josh,
> I'm sure you will have years of fun with it.
> 
> For the headstock I tighten hand tight then give it about a quarter turn with the knock out bar. Guess you have to draw your own conclusion about what "excessive force" is. It doesn't take a lot to keep the tailstock from moving and there is no pin holding it.
> ...



Thanks mike! I was just trying to be careful not to over tighten that lock pin with these gorilla hands I have. Oh, and make sure you put me first in line for that outrigger!


----------

